# Tiny spotted fawn 9/8



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a TINY fawn with all it's spots this morning on my way to work. I have been seeing several other fawns near my home and they are at least 2X the size (at a minimum) this thing was and have no spots.

I have seen others this year that I would assume were born later to a young doe and therefore are not as large as the early fawns, but not like this! 

Anybody else seen any of these tiny fawns lately???

PS - I had to steer into the median on RT 68 South to avoid hitting a tremendous buck this morning - looked to be a big 8 pointer. I have no idea
how the car behind me managed to avoid him, but they locked them up in time. It looked like a Nascar race in my rearview with all the smoke and cars going sideways. Luckily, no crashes and everybody was fine.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah i have too i have 10 acres behind me here in north royalton and i have 3 little fawns with spots on them still saw one last nite that seem to finlally put some weight on..but spots still visiable...

Good jod on the driving skills!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have still seen a few around with spots still. That is pretty common in our area as I have observed them in bow season with spots although that is not nearly as common. I would expect most to be clearing the spots any time now.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

The smaller of two fawns I have had coming into my backyard still had spots on Sunday morning but was beginning to molt.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You may have seen a fawn from one of last years yearlings. It would be around 2 months younger that most of the other fawns

I have seen a 3rd rut take place many times when some of that years deer go into estrus.

I read a great study done in PA on yearlings first estrus cycles. They attributed it to the over health and especially weight of the yearlings as to whether they would have a cycle the first year or not.

In years of plenty when deer gain lots of weight it would occur in fairly large percentages, poor years of food and weight gain and very few would have a cycle their first year. 

Two seasons ago during the muzzleloader season I got to watch some of the best, most intense rut activity, I've seen in a long time. There were a lot of yearlings coming in at the same time and it was a blast.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they prolly won't make it thru a cold winter. saw some baby ducks last week . the coyotes will be after the small fawns.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I even heard talk of people seeing some 4th cycle rutting activity. I think it is fairly common to see some 3rd cycle (late December/early January) in the areas I hunt. But I don't know that I have ever witnessed any of the 4th cycle activity myself.

I also read something a while back from one of the neighboring states (I think maybe PA) about the advantage of having an early season doe-only hunt to eliminate a lot of the deer early. This would help to allow the bucks to more fully service the does as they come into estrus. As it is now they just can't keep up on their rounds well enough to get them all and thus the continuing cycles. I know that some of the does that come into estrus later are the younger ones but as time goes by you will have a more consistent case of the majority of the does being bred in the first two cycles. It seemed to make sense to me although I don't know that they will ever use that reasoning to change anything in Ohio as far as shotgun or primitive seasons. However, if the bowhunters do their job early on the does they can help head that direction as well.


----------

